# Micro-griffures sur écran iPad 3



## sebmeunier (17 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

En voulant laver l'écran de mon iPad 3 (ce que je fais très rarement  ), je constate qu'il y a des petites micro-griffes longues de quelques millimètres à un gros centimètre. Elles ne sont pas très profondes ni gênantes mais sachant que l'iPad est toujours dans son Smart Case et que le rabat de celui-ci n'est ouvert que lorsqu'il est utilisé (et il ne l'est que par moi), qu'est-ce qui peut provoquer cela ? Des ongles ?

Seb


----------



## drs (17 Janvier 2014)

ou alors le chiffon utilisé pour nettoyer ton écran. Tu le nettoies avec quoi?


----------



## Bigdidou (17 Janvier 2014)

C'te question...


----------

